# Recommended passages fighting spiritual darkness



## Michael (Mar 13, 2005)

Looking for scripture recommendations for when faith is seemingly hanging by a thread. Any suggestions?


----------



## blhowes (Mar 13, 2005)

Michael,
Here are some passages that have helped me:

It sometimes helps to know that others are praying for us: 

Joh 17:20 Neither pray I for these alone, but for them also which shall believe on me through their word; 

Since our faith comes from God, and isn't something we drum up, we need to make sure we go to the source:

Mar 9:24 And straightway the father of the child cried out, and said with tears, Lord, I believe; help thou mine unbelief. 

Sometimes, when our faith seems weak, its because we're trying to live by faith, all by ourselves:

Mat 11:28-30 Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. 

And, of course, one of the purpose of the church is so we can edify each other:

Heb 10:23-25 Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; (for he is faithful that promised And let us consider one another to provoke unto love and to good works: Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching.

[Edited on 3-13-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Puddleglum (Mar 13, 2005)

But He, because He continues forever, has an unchangeable priesthood. Therefore He is also able to save to the uttermost those who come to God through Him, since He always lives to make intercession for them. For such a High Priest was fitting for us, who is holy, harmless, undefiled, separate from sinners, and has become higher than the heavens; who does not need daily, as those high priests, to offer up sacrifices, first for His own sins and then for the people's, for this He did once for all when He offered up Himself.

-Hebrews 7:24-27

This passage has been a real encouragement to me lately.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2005)

The Psalms are full of encouragment to the downcast. 

I especially commend Ps. 27, 34 and 51.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 13, 2005)

John 6:68
"But Simon Peter answered Him, "Lord, to whom shall we go? You have the words of eternal life. "

This is often my cry when I struggle with assurance.


----------



## Michael (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks. I know someone who will deeply appreciate.


----------

